# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Партнерство AOC Gaming с  Red Bull Guardians & Red Bull Kumite

## Labs

*Минск, 19 октября 2018 г. – Компания* *AOC**, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, с гордостью анонсирует партнерство с* *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]** и* *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]** – двумя крупными киберспортивными событиями, организованными* *Red* *Bull**, которые состоятся 19-20 октября и 10-11 ноября.* *Red* *Bull* *Guardians** – нестандартный турнир по дисциплине* *Dota** 2 – пройдет в Лондоне. 4 ведущие команды по* *Dota** 2 сразятся между собой. Формат турнира предполагает возможность выбрать 3 запасных героя на дополнительной стадии драфта. Все соревнующиеся участники будут играть на мониторах* *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]**. Второе событие,* *Red* *Bull* *Kumite**, примет 16 профессиональных игроков* *Street* *Fighter* *V** в Париже, где соперники будут играть на мониторах* *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]**.*

*Нестандартный* *формат** Dota 2* *на** Red Bull Guardians*
Четыре команды будут приглашены принять участие в турнире Red Bull Guardians по Dota 2, который пройдет 19-20 октября на многофункциональной площадке Red Bull в Лондоне *–* Red Bull Gaming Sphere. Турнир имеет отличный от традиционного формат матча: игроки имеют возможность провести дополнительную стадию драфта и запрета и переключаться между героями во время игры. Каждый новый персонаж сохранит те же предметы и опыт, что были у замененного.
Поскольку AOC Gaming является официальным партнером по мониторам турнира Red Bull Guardians, каждый Dota 2 геймер будет использовать игровой монитор [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на протяжении всего турнира. AG241QG оснащен сверхбыстрой TN панелью c временем отклика 1 мс, разрешением 2560x1440 и выдающейся частотой обновления 165 Гц и разработан с целью увеличить производительность заядлых геймеров.

*16* *игроков* *Street Fighter V* *встретятся* *на** Red Bull Kumite*
Red Bull Kumite состоится 11 ноября в Salle Wagram в Париже. 14 самых престижных в мире игроков Street Fighter V получат приглашения. Еще два бойца имеют шанс получить спот на Red Bull Kumite через квалификацию Last Chance Qualifier, в которой 256 игроков сразятся 10 ноября.
Имея перед глазами [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] игроки Street Fighter получат не меньше, чем отклик 1 мс и выдающуюся частоту обновления 144 Гц, которые обеспечат ультраплавное действие без подвисаний. Поэтому AGON AG271QX *–* отличный дисплей для высокопроизводительных игр.
Разработанные с фокусом на LAN-вечеринки и крупные игровые мероприятия мониторы AOC AGON уже получили высокое признание профессиональных игроков и киберспортсменов на многочисленных турнирах.

*Стефан Зоммер (**Stefan* *Sommer**), глава отдела маркетинга и управления бизнесом в Европе**, комментирует партнерство с* *Red* *Bull* *Guardians** и* *Red* *Bull* *Kumite**:*
Мы очень рады партнерству с Red Bull Guardians и Red Bull Kumite. Мы рассматриваем такое сотрудничество как отличную инвестицию в киберспорт и фантастическую возможность продемонстрировать разнообразие мониторов линейки AOC Gaming. Поставка мониторов на оба турнира подтверждает, что в арсенале AOC Gaming есть модели, идеально подходящие для различных киберспортивных жанров; у нас есть мониторы для каждого случая, например, AGON AG241QG и AGON AG271QX, используемые для игры в Dota 2 и Street Fighter соответственно. Присутствие на таких мероприятиях показывает игрокам, что AOC Gaming инвестирует в то, что они любят, и работает над тем, чтобы такие турниры реализовывались. Нет лучшего способа стать неотъемлемой частью киберспортивной среды.

----------

